# New Hood



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Guys Iam trying to find a new hood for my 20 gal would this work 65 watt 6700k fluorescent lamp build in ballast aluminum housing polished reflector acrylic lens cover Thanks Pat.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

What size do you need? 

I've got a 24x12 inch hood, but it would need to be converted to fluorescents as it has bulbs in it. 

Send me a pm. 

Thanks, 
Mat


----------

